# A name for an elite group



## Red Viper (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a character that belongs to a group kind of like the navy seals, but I need to think of a name for them and are having a little dificulty coming up with one.  Anyone got an Idea?


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 8, 2006)

In what kind of setting? Standard D&D?


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 8, 2006)

indeed, some details on system/timeline and a brief description of the group woud be fantastic


----------



## Rabelais (Jun 8, 2006)

Simple is better

Beefeaters
Black Watch
Praetorian Guard

ooo... I got one.

The Claviger Guard

Claviger is a term meaning Key-bearer.

Ok.. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Agent Oracle (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, there's governemnt entities:

Capitalistic Authority
Collective of Shires
Holy Czardom of Prefectures
Holy and Indivisible Federation of Shires
Republic of Counties

And there's Superhero group names

Bane Heart M
Explosive Barrier Team Insect Ranger
Great Task Force Daemon Ranger
Lunar Squadron Ward Five
Ultimate Typhoon Squadron Solar Man

and superhero / villan group names
African Challengers
Explorers Of Canada
Legion Of Arcane Gods
Terror Gathering Of South America
Villains Of South America

and mecha team names

Amazing Cybernetic Force Mecha Battalion
Armored Gunners
Prime Shield Radiation Enforcer Guard
Tactical Machine Blasters
UFO Circuit Guard Omega

all at seventh sanctum!


----------



## Whimsical (Jun 8, 2006)

The Mighty Ducks?

How about Stormbringers?

The name isn't important. How it is presented by the DM and regarded by the NPCs is.

On that note, emotionally evocative names are better than cleverly descriptive names. Names that are three or more words or sylables tend to get abbreviated.

Here's a cool article Five tips for crafting party names that may help you come up with a name.


----------



## jasper (Jun 8, 2006)

Her Majesties Bunny Thumpers.
yes there is a story here.
no I not telling it over the net. I may get thumped!


----------



## Agback (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmm. It would help to know who is setting this unit up, its financial backer, its political sponsor, what operations it is intended for, whether there is anything unusual about its equipment, etc. etc.. All i know about the US Navy Seals is that they are trained to board and capture ships and oil-rigs.

Meanwhile, may I float a few suggestions and see whether anything is getting into the right sort of area.

The Royal Marines.

The Duke of Albion's Maritime Regiment of Foot.

Independent Company Number One.

The Sons of Thunder.

The Small Boat Squadron.

The Murmillones.

The Favoured Sons.

The Gladiators.

The Retarii.

Popski's Private Army.

The Sacred Band.

The Okeanides.

The Underwater Highlanders.

The Scarlet Penguins.

The Orcas.


----------

